# NSW - Surface lure highlights



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

I've put together a short clip of surface lure fishing highlights. Nothing too exotic, just whiting and bream, but a lot of fun for me over recent months. Hope you enjoy the video -


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the video, some nice whiting caught

Very nice


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Zorba said:


> Thanks for sharing the video, some nice whiting caught
> 
> Very nice


x2

Jimbo


----------

